# Camera suggestions



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm probably going to start up another old argument, but I'm curious on what camera systems you prefer. I have always been around the Ridgid stuff. They seem to have some good stuff as far as push cameras go. All input is welcome. Thanks

from the long lost app


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It's funny you posted this thread tonight. I've been doing a little research online the last couple of hours because I'm considering purchasing my second camera system. I'm adding another truck on the road so I'd like another camera out there. I've got a Ridgid now and it's been great. I'm leaning towards the Ridgid max with the CS6 monitor. I'm currently using a CS1000 but since I started using Ridgid connect, I find myself creating most reports from my computer. I think the CS6 is all I need for a second system.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Love the CS6. such a great monitor.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Love the CS6. such a great monitor.


Really that's all I need. Like I said, I rarely if ever use the CS1000 to make reports anymore. Had I known I'd be using Ridgid Connect, I would've bought a CS10 instead.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a city required report to fill out. When working outside the city, I made my own report using microsoft powerpoint. I found the ridgid HQ report format to be too restricting. My video go on youtube in a private format.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plus with my home made ram mount, the CS6 is in close view so the small screen isn't an issue.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BTW don't get the RM200. The lighting and image quality on it sucks vs the mini.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've handled but never owned a ridgid. Seems extremely durable. You guys who say you haven't had a repair in years I'm curious how frequently you use it? I'm overly hard on my cameras IMO and use them daily. I need pushrod repairs/replacements about once a year if not more and head fixes about the same. I run an Aries unit that's about 12 years old as well as a Mytana mainline camera that's only about 2 years old. Both have similar issues yearly.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So I got my full size 28 March and just check the footage.....61,105' inspected. No idea how this compares to everyone else. I use the camera everyday. One reason why my footage is so high, is because I use my camera while jetting as shown in previous videos. 

However I almost always use a skid which cuts down the wear. My mini doesn't have the same amount of footage but I can't check it since I just added a count plus to it but shows more wear. I believe this is because my mini is only used now through 1-1/2 and 2" pipe....tighter turns, harder pushes etc. 

I have broken my pushrod on my mini when I pushed up instead of down, in a cleanout tee. My fullsize has needed to have the spring replaced(my choice as everyone else just said bend it back)

Unclog....you say you're hard on your cameras....why or how do you say that?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My full size is approaching 2 years old. It's seen plenty of use with no issues with one exception. Had a minor problem with the camera head causing lines to appear on the monitor screen. Ridgid replaced the head free of charge. It's been fine ever since. That's been about a year ago.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I have a city required report to fill out. When working outside the city, I made my own report using microsoft powerpoint. I found the ridgid HQ report format to be too restricting. My video go on youtube in a private format.


 I agree, HQ is very limited in what it can do. Connect is great but it's a subscription.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I guess I just assumed I push it to hard since it breaks so much


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Drain Pro.....what's the footage reading on your camera?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Hey Drain Pro.....what's the footage reading on your camera?


I haven't checked it. Not really sure how to either. Is it in the CS1000 settings?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

How's the mini in 4"-6" lines?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> How's the mini in 4"-6" lines?



Fine for 4". Okay in 6" with skids. Better in 4" with skids but that can be tough on cleanouts and bends.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I haven't checked it. Not really sure how to either. Is it in the CS1000 settings?


Use the middle button on the back of the count plus. Scroll down to the "i" and press that. I think....going off memory.

Here's the mini in 6" clay with no skid.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I've handled but never owned a ridgid. Seems extremely durable. You guys who say you haven't had a repair in years I'm curious how frequently you use it? I'm overly hard on my cameras IMO and use them daily. I need pushrod repairs/replacements about once a year if not more and head fixes about the same. I run an Aries unit that's about 12 years old as well as a Mytana mainline camera that's only about 2 years old. Both have similar issues yearly.


Based on personal experience running mytana for years, and other plumbers in my area as well, they just for some reason do not hold up. I just recently for my mini so don't have anything to report for durability. But I will say ill take my old school 15 year old scooter that I first learned on over mytana. My old bosses are getting sick and tired of their Mytana's constantly having problems as well. I do FREAKIN' love my CS6 though. Ill take it over the mytana laptop system and any other monitor!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My Ridgid Compact is about 5 yrs old. We've used it 100's of times with zero issues.

David


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> BTW don't get the RM200. The lighting and image quality on it sucks vs the mini.



I need a longer camera. Not this one i suppose.

David


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> I agree, HQ is very limited in what it can do. Connect is great but it's a subscription.


Have you updated HQ? Also updated the firmware on your CS1000? When I first started using HQ I was like blah, but it is better than nothing at all. Ridgid was the first to bring big camera truck style reporting to the small camera systems. But after I had updated the firmware on the CS1000 and the LT1000, along with the latest HQ software I was very impressed.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Have you updated HQ? Also updated the firmware on your CS1000? When I first started using HQ I was like blah, but it is better than nothing at all. Ridgid was the first to bring big camera truck style reporting to the small camera systems. But after I had updated the firmware on the CS1000 and the LT1000, along with the latest HQ software I was very impressed.


I update HQ regularly, haven't seen an update available for my CS1000 since I got it. My major gripe with HQ is the inability to email videos. HQ isn't bad, it just pales in comparison to Ridgid Connect. Of course they charge for connect but I feel it's worth it.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I also am in the market for a camera. Something simple, just want to send it in and see what the problem is. Clog, break ect. The only extra would be maybe a distance indicater and a monitor. I don't need to print out anything or record the video. 99% of the time it would be 4" pipe. All residential homes with cesspools/ septic systems. Like I said don't need fancy bells and whistles.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Kavomatovlpa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Ive got a new product announcement here - see it first here at Rowing Illustrated. Ive just finished development on a camera boom for video cameras.
> 
> Camera Boom 005 sm.jpg 428.42 KiB Viewed 2068 times


I don't understand. I this a link.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> I don't understand. I this a link.


I think it's a robot...posing as a plumber. I'M ON TO YOU ROBOT!!


----------

